# Well A Bit Of A Result For A Change



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

The bracelet on my 1970's Omega Electronic was very tight on me, to the extent that if I over bent my wrist the clasp would pop, so I was always worried about wearing it

So I really needed another link at least, but there didn't seem to be any chance of buying one.

Then I spotted this "genuine" clasp cover on eBay for Â£14.99 and the dimensions given were the same width, but a fair bit longer, took a punt and it's perfect.

I'm officially back in love with eBay :thumbup:


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

A simple (and cheap) solution to one of those killer problems. Nice one :thumbup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice one, wear it in good health. :yes:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yay! Nice one, Trev!


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Pleased for you that you can now wear that lovely watch more regularly and give it the wrist time it deserves 

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Those extra mm make all the difference. Nice watch


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

stradacab said:


> Those extra mm make all the difference.


So true, so true - - and with watch straps as well h34r: 

Good result mind?


----------

